# Looking for the BEST Heating pad for sulcata? Opinions?..



## IRTehDuckie (Oct 2, 2016)

I am looking for the best quality heating pad for a sulcata for the winter time? She is about 40lbs, pretty big 20+ Inches. Cement floor with wood chips / hay/straw.

It needs to be durable, a heat temperature monitor, or where you can set a certain temperature. Something legit.


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2016)

Check out the Kane heat mat. Tortoise Supply probably sells them the cheapest. This is to go along with another heat source right? A heat mat on its own won't be enough


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Oct 2, 2016)

i have a polaris heater for in the shed also, it works pretty good, so i'm all set there.. would you go with the zoo med? auto shut off at 119 kinda wins me over. but the extra 20 for better quality kane? im torn.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't use heat mats. Oil filled heaters work great . I installed my heater on a thermostat. Keeping the whole enclosure at 80 at night 85/90 day time . My sulcatas come and go as they wish .


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2016)

I believe if you look at the Kane Site they may have one with a built in thermostat/shut off. Yes, I would get it with that. I didn't and regret it. It's hard trying to keep the probe of a thermostat where you need it and out of reach of the torts.


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2016)

There's also the stanfield heat mats to check out too


----------



## Jodie (Oct 2, 2016)

I use Kane mats, and put them and an oil filled radiant heater on a thermostat for my Sulcata and my leopards. I have been using them for 2 years without issues.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been using Stanfield pig blankets for over 20 years. I'm completely satisfied with their quality and function. I buy them from Osborne Industries (online), and have received my order within a week. Just FYI, the F911 controller works much better than the cheaper one that they sell.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Oct 3, 2016)

*I have the Kane heat mats . So far they seem like a well made product to me !*


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2016)

The Kane mats come with redundant safeties built into them now and a built in thermostat. They are the way to go in my opinion. You cannot let any sort of hay, wood chips or any other substrate get on top of any heat mat, so be careful with that. Some people opt to raise them up a little bit with flat 2x4s and plywood to keep them off the floor and out of any substrate. I find the 18x28" mat to work best for a single sulcata.

I would not buy the ZooMed one.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Oct 8, 2016)

thank you everybody for advice, especially about keeping it above woodchips hay etc.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Nov 9, 2016)

So the heating pad arrived.. yay it's exactly what i wanted.. except i didnt know that the heating pad will stay an average 40 degrees hotter than the room it's being kept in... so if the room is about 60 or 70? the heating pad will get too hot for my tortoise?


----------



## keepergale (Nov 9, 2016)

You are going to need a thermostat I guess.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Kane advises using a thermostatic control for exactly that reason !*


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Nov 11, 2016)

i guess that was the only part i missed haha


----------



## motero (Nov 11, 2016)

I got four of the zoomed heat mats at a reduced price from amazon because of torn packaging or what not. Two years under the Sulcatas and they are holding up fine. I also have a large Stansfield pad and it is defiantly higher quality and more robust. The Kane pads and zoomed pads have the same type of construction. The Stansfield pads are thinner and molded one piece, making them more water resistant and more durable in my opinion.


----------



## Allison Gray (Nov 14, 2016)

I use a "Hound heater" purchased off Amazon. It's mounted on the wall of a wooden dog house that was made of my 40+lb 8 year old tortoise. I then attached vinyl flaps at the entry to help keep the heat in. The Hound Heater has two settings, low and high, it's works beautifully here in the Phoenix AZ area all winter.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 16, 2016)

I have Zoomed and Kane as well. 
They both are holding up well. 
It's personal preference in my opinion


----------



## g4mobile (Nov 23, 2018)

Tom said:


> The Kane mats come with redundant safeties built into them now and a built in thermostat. They are the way to go in my opinion. You cannot let any sort of hay, wood chips or any other substrate get on top of any heat mat, so be careful with that. Some people opt to raise them up a little bit with flat 2x4s and plywood to keep them off the floor and out of any substrate. I find the 18x28" mat to work best for a single sulcata.
> 
> I would not buy the ZooMed one.


Tom - Can you install the Kane mat against the wall instead of on the ground? I thought it might work fine to produce heat installed vertical, but not sure. It would also eliminate the issue of wood chips, etc laying on top.


----------



## jaykc (Jun 13, 2019)

IRTehDuckie said:


> I am looking for the best quality heating pad for a sulcata for the winter time? She is about 40lbs, pretty big 20+ Inches. Cement floor with wood chips / hay/straw.
> 
> It needs to be durable, a heat temperature monitor, or where you can set a certain temperature. Something legit.


have you thought of using underfloor heating something like a warmup system you can heat a large area for a comparably low cost


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2019)

jaykc said:


> have you thought of using underfloor heating something like a warmup system you can heat a large area for a comparably low cost


@jaykc : This is an old thread. The OP says she has already purchased the item.


----------



## Thatrandomsum1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Is not controllable? I have a heating pad under my current container that's got 3 different settings. Hes still a baby so his container is only a few feet long tho, for now


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 17, 2020)

Allison Gray said:


> I use a "Hound heater" purchased off Amazon. It's mounted on the wall of a wooden dog house that was made of my 40+lb 8 year old tortoise. I then attached vinyl flaps at the entry to help keep the heat in. The Hound Heater has two settings, low and high, it's works beautifully here in the Phoenix AZ area all winter.
> 
> View attachment 192223


Inside pics? And details of the hound heater


----------



## Wolfen (Jul 17, 2020)

So which one is it?









Products - Kane Manufacturing Company, Inc.







www.kanemfg.com





There's two categories on that website.
One for pets and the other for hogs. 
And under those categories they got many different types of pads with accessories.


----------

